# What do you guys think about my well (specifics)?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I was talking to the nice guy at the water district, and he mentioned to me that I should be able to find details about our well online by doing a parcel search. So I did, and I got some specifics.

The well is 103 feet deep, not 150 like I thought. The strata is as follows:

0-5 feet: sand
5-15 feet : clay - sand
15-21 feet: hard pan (gray)
21 - 76: hard pan (brown)
76 - 103: sand and gravel

It has a flow rate of 14.5 gallons of water.

The guy I talked to said that generally with a well that was drilled (as opposed to dug) and went through some hard layers, it should filter out contaminants by the time they get to the water source.

I'm asking because I still really want to put the sacrifice lot next to (not exactly next to, but like 10-20 feet from) the wellhead. I'm planning on scooping poop every day, but of course the urine will be there. Although, I am looking at putting drainage under the lot, so maybe I could make some sort of French drain type thing, where water would drain out through a subsurface level? Also another "although" is that I was going to have the lot open to run-in stalls that would be bedded, and the horses would probably prefer to go in there and pee in their bedding, which is softer. In which case I'll be scooping the bedding and composting it, and that would divert it from the ground water. And a final "although" is that it's not like they'd be living there full-time -- just when it's really wet out.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I would forward it to a geotechnical engineer in the local area. They will be experts on what you need to know. Geotechs don't cost that much for consultation and its worth it to protect your water.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Are you sure you really want our advise? You got lots of really good info earlier about how far to place the sacrifice pen from the well head I would use that or just do what you want and don't pay attention to what has already been said. Remember that once the pen is in and placed if you contaminate the ground water affecting you and others as the water table is not just under your properly


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ksbowman said:


> Are you sure you really want our advise? You got lots of really good info earlier about how far to place the sacrifice pen from the well head I would use that or just do what you want and don't pay attention to what has already been said.


Fair enough. I guess I'm just wondering how the different strata would effect filtration. But I think @MeditativeRider 's advice about contacting a local geotech is really good -- I could have them actually look over the whole property and tell me what they think.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

We consulted a geotechnical engineer recently to assess our ground structure for re-doing the foundations of our house. These are NZ prices but it was only just over $1000, and that included at least 2 hours spent drilling multiple holes (which they filled back in) and a report. I think that is not too much (or maybe it is that compared with the money we will need to spend re-doing the foundations [> $20,000] it seems insignificant).

I am no ground structure expert but I would hope that a structure that goes through sand and then has a hard pan before the well collection area would be promising in terms of filtering and keeping leachate out of your water supply.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ACinATX said:


> I'm asking because I still really want to put the sacrifice lot next to _*(not exactly next to, but like 10-20 feet from)*_ the wellhead. I'm planning on scooping poop every day, but of course the urine will be there. *Although, I am looking at putting drainage under the lot,* so maybe I could make some sort of French drain type thing, where water would drain out through a subsurface level? ...
> And a final "although" is that it's not like they'd be living there full-time -- just when it's really wet out.


So you have me really  ...
If you are going to put drainage under the lot why is it so important other than a existing wall to make this in that location?
If you are going to the expense of having large machinery arrive and disturb the lay of the land...you can bet you just changed your leaching ability and possible quality.
To lay a drain field, you need to disturb your first layer minimum if not go into your 2nd layer of clay-sand. Maybe deeper...
You refer to putting animals freely walking on top of drainage mechanisms...you don't do that without a heck of a top layer being put back in place.
To me, l_eave it alone_ as right now...well, first off till you live their on site and go through a rainy season you don't truly know if this is a "dry" area of you are making plans where you have mucky, soggy ground to start with...in which case your drainage system is going to be a plus but about 3x your cost...
As far as your aquifer....it is under your entire property and urine and waste runoff will go through all parts of your property, not just this small area

Honesty, there is a reason why the health department makes rules about how far away your septic is from your well-head...
Why would you think this being horses would be any different?
You have 3 animals currently.
Average amount of poop is 50 pounds per animal per day...
Your horses drink average 10 gallons_ minimum_ each...
Just doing simple math.... 30 gallons of urine, 150 pounds of poop...........average each and every day, concentrated in a small area and that small area _next_ to your well..

You also referred to you have not level ground...well, this would be the time to make that level ground anyplace you want since you will be riding more on your land than hauling out daily to trails. Truth...
Then you could make a riding ring as large as you desire and fence it for the sacrifice lot think you were intending to do as dual-purpose and not potentially jeopardize you on your property where your drinking, your potable water is drawn from.

I'll be quiet now and  
I'm no geo anything, just common sense approach.
Can't wait to hear from those experts, but you absolutely need some guidance in person from engineers who know your area and is what you are pondering safe for you, your family and animals to have as your water source for consumption...

_My apologies I know it sounds harsh...its not meant that way, honest._
🐴...


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lets put it this way, it's a well. Sooner or later, you will have to pull the pump for some work. Don't have it where it's hard to get to. Keep your well so it has easy access. 
I would not put a lot around where my well is. Surely there is another place. 
or, cap that one off and drill a new one.
100 or so feet would not be terribly expensive. And if it was me, I would prefer to have that cased all the way, and go on past the sand and gravel into straight rock. Sand can eat up a pump in no time.
I'm sure there are better filters now than what there used to be. It's something to call a driller up and talk about.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I hadn't even thought about having a new well drilled. That might be the way to go. I'll definitely talk that over with the guy whenever I have him come out.


----------

